# Snagit 6.0



## Kaethe (28. Juli 2002)

Hi!

Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage  . Ich hab Snagit 6.0 und möchte ein Realplayer Video aufnehmen. Ich wähle also das gewünschte Fenster an, und starte die Aufnahme. Die fertige *.avi beinhaltet aber nur ein schwarzes bild. Es ist nix zu sehen. Aber wenn ich halt nur auf einer Seite den zeiger bewege, dann nimmt er das auf.
Kann da einer helfen?


----------



## MoMo (2. August 2002)

Versuche doch mal den Media Player von Windows aufzunehmen oder davon einen Screenshot zu machen. Niente.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Das Problem hat man auch mit Screenieprogrammen, fehlanzeige.


----------



## MoMo (3. August 2002)

bei mir konnte ich das nur vom DVD-Player PowerDVD abfilmen und welcher normale Rechner hält das schon bei 25 FPS aus?


----------



## dark_lord999 (24. Januar 2005)

Irgendwie finde ich die bisherigen antworten auf die obige Frage etwas unbefriedigend! Ich hab nämlich das gleiche Problem (schwarzes Videofile bei video-capturing; und schwarzes bild bei screenshots von videos). Ich hab schon in vielen tutorials gelesen, dass leute das geschafft haben ein livestream z.B. RealPlayer oder Winamp-Video aufzuzeichnen indem sie einfach ein anderes Programm genommen haben. Ich hab jetzt aber so ziemlich jedes empfohlene Programm (Snagit 7, Macromedia Capative, Bülents Screen Recorder, Fraps) durch und es kommt dabei immer nur ein schwarzes videofile raus. Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wie das geht? irgendwelche einstellungen oder codecs oder sowas?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------

